# Sccy jamming



## Jaxdad (May 9, 2015)

I have a SCCY CPX -2 that I've run about 300 rounds through. I went to the range today and had six jams out of 100 rounds. In each case it appeared that a new round tried to feed with the casing still in the barrel and in one case the casing was actually pushed into the barrel. I can't see any obvious damage to the extractor so I'm asking if anyone else has experienced this and what was the remedy. Thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Your symptoms do sound like an extractor issue, I'd call SCCY and ask either they send out a new extractor and spring or send the pistol to them if the issue persists.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I immediately thought of three possibilities, none of which is extractor related.
If a fired shell does not come out of the pistol, it is hardly ever the fault of the extractor. That's because the normal fired shell exerts enough pressure against the slide's breechface to make the slide move all the way back the way it's supposed to. The extractor serves only to pull an unfired case out of the chamber.

So, the three possibilities are:
1. The ejector is broken, missing, or otherwise non-functional. If the fired case does not hit the ejector as the slide moves back, it stays in the gun. If the ejector is a loose and separate small part, as it is in a Kel-Tec (a very similar design), it may have fallen out and gotten lost when you last cleaned the pistol.
2. You may be "limp-wristing" the pistol, perhaps due to a flinch. Very small pistols are hard to shoot well, sometimes hurt your hand, and promote flinching. If you "limp-wrist," your hands are absorbing much of the energy that the gun needs, to properly operate. If your hands absorb enough of this recoil energy, the slide never makes it back as far as the ejector, and the empty case stays in the gun.
3. The cartridges you were using were defective in part, in that some of them were underloaded and produced too little energy to properly operate the gun.


----------



## Jaxdad (May 9, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I immediately thought of three possibilities, none of which is extractor related.
> If a fired shell does not come out of the pistol, it is hardly ever the fault of the extractor. That's because the normal fired shell exerts enough pressure against the slide's breechface to make the slide move all the way back the way it's supposed to. The extractor serves only to pull an unfired case out of the chamber.
> 
> So, the three possibilities are:
> ...


Thanks Steve for your input. The ejector looks ok but that's not to say it still might be defective. I've previously shot 300 rounds through the gun with no issues so I don't think I'm limp wrist ing it. Also, this is the same ammo which I've bought a 1000 rounds of and didn't have any issues with. ???


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jaxdad said:


> Thanks Steve for your input. The ejector looks ok but that's not to say it still might be defective. I've previously shot 300 rounds through the gun with no issues so I don't think I'm limp wrist ing it. Also, this is the same ammo which I've bought a 1000 rounds of and didn't have any issues with. ???


I've had two SCCY's and both ejector's snapped off. You can tell if they're broken. Normally they stick out on the left side of the breech face when the slide is fully retracted. Those will cause the empty case not to eject very well, but when it happened to mine, they still kinda pushed out the empty case. Just didn't fly out as normal. If the spent case is sticking part way back out of the chamber when the slide travels backwards, either there is a broken extractor, or extractor spring, or if that appears to move back an forth correctly, check the bottom end of the extractor assembly to make sure the point on the end of the extractor claw has not fractured. I had that happen also to one of mine. The other remote possibility is that the chamber is not milled correctly and when the cartridge fires, it expands the shell casing and wedges it into the chamber and the extractor gets ripped off the case rim when the slide moves backwards. That happened with one of mine after about 200 rounds through it. I changed extractors twice to no avail. Finally hit on changing out the barrel from the other gun and the one that wouldn't extract properly worked fine at the range. Called SCCY and told them what I had done, and they sent me a new barrel. Gun has been fine ever since. One thing about them. They will send you the parts really fast if you can do your own work, no charge, at least that's how they treated me. They even sent me the new barrel no charge. They are great to work with and do really stand behind their product. Good luck. If you don't have any visible problems with the ejector or extractor, you're probably going to have to send the gun back to them and have them check it. Without a spare barrel, it's going to be impossible to tell whether or not there is a problem with yours. They will fix it for you, they have great customer service.


----------



## Jaxdad (May 9, 2015)

RK3369 said:


> I've had two SCCY's and both ejector's snapped off. You can tell if they're broken. Normally they stick out on the left side of the breech face when the slide is fully retracted. Those will cause the empty case not to eject very well, but when it happened to mine, they still kinda pushed out the empty case. Just didn't fly out as normal. If the spent case is sticking part way back out of the chamber when the slide travels backwards, either there is a broken extractor, or extractor spring, or if that appears to move back an forth correctly, check the bottom end of the extractor assembly to make sure the point on the end of the extractor claw has not fractured. I had that happen also to one of mine. The other remote possibility is that the chamber is not milled correctly and when the cartridge fires, it expands the shell casing and wedges it into the chamber and the extractor gets ripped off the case rim when the slide moves backwards. That happened with one of mine after about 200 rounds through it. I changed extractors twice to no avail. Finally hit on changing out the barrel from the other gun and the one that wouldn't extract properly worked fine at the range. Called SCCY and told them what I had done, and they sent me a new barrel. Gun has been fine ever since. One thing about them. They will send you the parts really fast if you can do your own work, no charge, at least that's how they treated me. They even sent me the new barrel no charge. They are great to work with and do really stand behind their product. Good luck. If you don't have any visible problems with the ejector or extractor, you're probably going to have to send the gun back to them and have them check it. Without a spare barrel, it's going to be impossible to tell whether or not there is a problem with yours. They will fix it for you, they have great customer service.


Thanks for your input. I did put in a Gallaway recoil spring which is a 20lb spring which may not allow the slide to retract fully. I'm going to put the spring back in see what happens.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

SCCY has a great lifetime warranty that follows the gun. It doesn't even expire when the gun changes hands. Send it back and it'll get fixed. They did my Mrs.' a couple of times


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Lemme understand this properly:
You sent the gun back, and then somebody "did your Mrs. a couple of times"?

If you'd've kept the gun, she might've defended herself!


(I apologize: It's either that "the Devil made me write that," or it's that I just can't pass up an opportunity for wordplay.)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Jaxdad said:


> Thanks for your input. I did put in a Gallaway recoil spring which is a 20lb spring which may not allow the slide to retract fully. I'm going to put the spring back in see what happens.


20lb recoil spring?????? Seems a little heavy, but, I'm not familiar with SCCY'S, however I have heard of some issues with extractor's in some early run models.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Lemme understand this properly:
> You sent the gun back, and then somebody "did your Mrs. a couple of times"?
> 
> If you'd've kept the gun, she might've defended herself!
> ...


Steve, I'm not a linguist, but I strive for accuracy in all things... punctuation and spelling included. As such, my intent was to identify possession and ownership of the SCCY in question. It does in fact belong to my wife.

Quoted below from Apostrophes | Punctuation Rules


> Some writers and editors add only an apostrophe to all nouns ending in s. And some add an apostrophe + s to every proper noun, be it Hastings's or Jones's.
> One method, common in newspapers and magazines, is to add an apostrophe + s ('s) to common nouns ending in s, but only a stand-alone apostrophe to proper nouns ending in s.
> 
> Examples:
> ...


It is my Mrs.' pistol


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yes, of course it is.

I was just having a little unwarranted wordplay fun.

I hope that it didn't upset you. I apologize, if it did.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

slayer61 said:


> Steve, I'm not a linguist, but I strive for accuracy in all things... punctuation and spelling included. As such, my intent was to identify possession and ownership of the SCCY in question. It does in fact belong to my wife.
> 
> Quoted below from Apostrophes | Punctuation Rules
> 
> ...


Ah my dear man, it was just docile wordplay as Mr Holmes always "makes a point of never having any prejudices, and of following docilely where facts may lead him." Watson.


----------

